# Non riesco a capire



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Far ingelosire può essere una tattica funzionante con te e non funzionante con lui.
> Ci sono tante ragioni all'origine delle azioni degli esseri umani e ci sono diverse reazioni.
> Se ti piace giocare a questo gioco del gatto e del topo in cui fai alcune volte il topo e a volte il gatto continua. Ma forse nelle relazioni è meglio non giocare, ma esprimere chiaramente quello che si vuole.
> Lui lo ha mai detto cosa vuole da te nell'ultimo anno? E tu l'hai fatto?


----------

